# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تو رشته عمران زیاد نقشه کشی و نقاشی :d و از اینجور چیزا هست ؟

## --mohammad--

از بچگی بدم از هندسه و نقشه کشیدن میومد هنوز که هنوزه یه خط صاف نمیتونم بکشم
حالا به نظرتون عمران برم ؟ خیلی از اینجورکارها توش داره ؟
عمران نقشه کشی رو نمیگم ها عمران اصلی 
کلا الان موندم عمران دانشگاه های تاپ رو بالاتر بزنم یا مکانیک و برق دانشگاه های درجه 2 
لطفا راهنمایی کنین .

----------


## nikra

نه رشته ی عمران از این چیزا نداره بیشتر به دینامیک واستاتیک و... ربط پیدا میکنه
ولی معماری چرا

----------


## --mohammad--

> نه رشته ی عمران از این چیزا نداره بیشتر به دینامیک واستاتیک و... ربط پیدا میکنه
> ولی معماری چرا


مهندسی شهرسازی چطور ؟

----------


## nikra

> مهندسی شهرسازی چطور ؟


شهرسازی هم تقریبا مثل معماریه کلا شهرسازی و معماری یه مقدار جنبه ی هنری دارن ولی عمران کاملا یک رشته فنی به حساب میاد

----------

